
Google display ads go 100% HTML5, Flash banned Jan 2 2017. - nailer
https://plus.google.com/+GoogleAds/posts/dYSJRrrgNjk
======
nailer
Interesting Flash video isn't affected yet. Waiting for HTML5 EME (ie DRM) to
become more widespread?

